# Sync issues since LR Classic CC upgrade



## Bob Israel (Oct 25, 2017)

Operating System: Mac OS X High Sierra

Lightroom Version: LR Classic CC
_(Please go to Help menu > System Info to double check the exact version number)_

Question or Description of Problem: Since upgrading from LR CC (7) to LR CC Classic, syncing from ipad to cloud is fine.  However, syncing from cloud to workstation is painfully slow.  Here is my workflow:

1) Load RAW images from camera to iPad (first import to Photos then to LR Mobile)
2) Images sync to adobe as they always have (including edits) . . . speed to upload is fine
3) I can see my synced images at Lightroom.adobe.com.  There all there in a usual amount of time.
4) Sync to desktop is always on and I usually have LR open on my iMac. Before upgrading to LR CC Classic, images would download to the desktop with good speed.
5) My internet service is 500 Mbs
6) Since upgrading to LR Classic downloads are painfully slow.  We're talking hours for 50 images or so.
7) I notice on my ipad, it will tell me that I have X of Y photos remaining to sync.  It used to give me that information on my desktop too but since upgrading, I only see 'Syncing Photos' and '27GB of 1 TB used.'  So while it's syncing from cloud to desktop, I have no idea how far along I am.
8) Sometimes, I have to pause and restart sync to get it to kick in and sync.
9) I have un-synced all my formerly synced photos (~5000) and now sync just a few collections (600 total) but things are still very slow

I'm almost at the point of uninstalling LR CC Classic and then reinstallling.

Any thoughts or ideas?


----------



## Bob Israel (Oct 25, 2017)

I should add that in LR CC Classic in the upper left corner it says, 'Syncing Photos' but it always says this.  It doesn't ever seem to be complete but the synced images are all there and/or in the cloud.  I used to be able to see what's in the sync que on my desktop in LR CC (7) but I don't see this in LR CC Classic.  So I can't tell if desktop sync is stuck trying to resolve something.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Oct 25, 2017)

You could look on the "Lightroom CC" preferences tab in LR Classic to see what might be going on. There have been a few posts about slow download syncing speed, which may be down to the fact that the Adobe Servers are struggling with unexpectedly large volumes following the announcements last week. I know Victoria has already asked the question of Adobe, but don't know if she's got an answer yet.

I wouldn't have thought uninstalling/reinstalling would fix it, but can't be certain about that.


----------



## clee01l (Oct 25, 2017)

Jim Wilde said:


> ...There have been a few posts about slow download syncing speed, which may be down to the fact that the Adobe Servers are struggling with unexpectedly large volumes following the announcements last week...


 Unexpected??  I certainly hope that Adobe is better at planning for scale than that.   I can see that volume levels will eventually level off and bandwidth/server capacities should be planned for the level volume and not the ramp up volume.  However to say that this, hopefully temporary, bottleneck was unanticipated is naive.  If it was naivety on the part of Adobe, then I won't have much hope for the success of LRCC.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Oct 25, 2017)

Note that I said "may be". It may equally not be, so before we start yet another anti-Adobe rant, why not wait and see what response Victoria gets?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Oct 25, 2017)

Adobe have just confirmed that they're not seeing any slowdowns on their servers despite the heightened traffic. So that really leaves us with investigating the current syncing activity via the preferences tab to see if any errors are being reported.


----------



## clee01l (Oct 25, 2017)

Jim Wilde said:


> Note that I said "may be". It may equally not be, so before we start yet another anti-Adobe rant, why not wait and see what response Victoria gets?


Hopefully, Adobe won't use the term "unexpected" in their reply to Victoria.  I've given up on trying to sync LR Classic. 17000 images that I migrated to the cloud with LRCC and I can not sync these into LR Classic without LR Classic consuming all of my resources and causing my Mac to cry.  The Last two times I was forced to shut down LR Classic when it was consuming over 50 GB of memory on my 32GB RAM iMac and became unresponsive.  I hope this failure to sync is due to server overload and not LR Classic bugs.


----------



## clee01l (Oct 25, 2017)

Jim Wilde said:


> Adobe have just confirmed that they're not seeing any slowdowns on their servers despite the heightened traffic. So that really leaves us with investigating the current syncing activity via the preferences tab to see if any errors are being reported.


Then, this suggests that LR Classic 7.0 failure to sync is due to 7.0 bugs.  This is not a good sign. I remember too well the bug infested rollout of LR6/LRCC2015.


----------

